# i dont know the first thing help me please!



## mitrichunter (Jul 16, 2007)

i realy do not know any thing but i have been playing with swords sence i was 4 and i love it i am good i just dont know were to start i am starting to eat healgth stretch and work out can any one help me were there might be a school for kenjutsu or ninjutsu around east atlanta in GA USA


----------



## Blindside (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

I'm sure there is someone here who will be able to point you in the right direction.  

Lamont


----------



## Drac (Jul 16, 2007)

mitrichunter said:


> i realy do not know any thing but i have been playing with swords sence i was 4 and i love it i am good i just dont know were to start i am starting to eat healgth stretch and work out can any one help me were there might be a school for kenjutsu or ninjutsu around east atlanta in GA USA


 
Did you consult your local Yellow pages??? Do a Google for schools in your area that teach sword??


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... Googling is a great way to find schools in your area. There will be some on this board that will provide information as well. Good luck.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  

We have a forum dedicated to sword arts, and you can find some information here:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=188


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 17, 2007)

For authentic Budo Taijutsu training you can check out the yellow pages at: http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html !  Good luck!


----------

